# Walnut/Red Oak Knives



## Woodman (Dec 4, 2015)

For these handles I glued up crotch walnut and crosscut red oak. The carbon steel blades are from Finland. I made 6 of these and they are all sold. I had made an additional 6 handles that sold at a local show so I decided to make a few dozen walnut and crotch maple handles which I've done, they are on the left of the second photo, the bottom one was sprayed with water to show the figure. I always use Titebond III glue.
Now I'm making walnut and crosscut white oak, three of which are shown on the right side of the second photo. I'll be offering these handles at an upcoming craft fair.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/WalnutResize.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17021_zpsgg8nqxsg.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 5, 2015)

I Like those color combos Kevin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

